# What feed/supplement will give a dull coat some shine



## trixiepixie (9 January 2009)

Hi, I have a native pony (rising four) in the process of being broken, and just wondered if there was a feed or supplement that anyone that could suggest which is not going to make him put on excessive weight/condition but would brighten up his dull coat. He is currently feed High Fibre Cubes and Healthy Hooves. Thanks


----------



## martlin (9 January 2009)

Either soya bean oil or biotine+zinc based supplement, all the hoof supplements etc.


----------



## Michelle22 (9 January 2009)

Hi

I would use Pink Powder, it is also a pick me-up and also improves the metabolic system - you will only need to use it for a couple of months (month on month off if preferred).


----------



## Noodlejaffa (9 January 2009)

You could always try him on Top Spec balancer. My bunch all get it and their coats are very shiny (even the whiter-than-white grey!).


----------



## zoegolding (9 January 2009)

Corn oil works well and isn't too expensive.


----------



## Grumpy Herbert (9 January 2009)

I'm sure I've read somewhere that adding raw eggs to their feed gives a shiny coat!  I may be totally wrong, but it does ring a bell.  Nice and cheap too!


----------



## CVSHotShot (9 January 2009)

personally i think outshine is fabulous - if you have the cash to throw about! lol it is quite expensive and our feed stores have shot the price up to almost £40! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





However i have heard alot of people say they just thrown some oil into the feed and it has similar results?


----------



## Noodlejaffa (9 January 2009)

Just watch on the quantity of oil you put in as we used to use corn oil on a big hunter of ours as he was, lets say, sluggish! He had a fabulous shiny coat, but the corn oil was his go faster juice!


----------



## jumpthemoon (9 January 2009)

I use Equivite general vit supplement and it makes the coats really shiny


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (9 January 2009)

I use vegetable oil and feed conditioning mix/cubes. Works very well.


----------



## Rollin (9 January 2009)

Oil will defintely add shine but be wary of cheap oil as it can put a horse of its feed.  I have fed linseed oil for years a couple of teaspoons is sufficient.   My old horses always had super coats.


----------



## JMSims2008 (9 January 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
You could always try him on Top Spec balancer. My bunch all get it and their coats are very shiny (even the whiter-than-white grey!). 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto that!  My boys coat and hooves are shiny on this stuff....also cornoil...


----------



## rocketdog69 (9 January 2009)

Try the Equus "Winter Glow Summer Shine" or Winter Shine Summer Glow, cant remember which way round it is but its very good stuff.  Costs approx 10 quid for a bag that shouds last you months. 

I use it on my 3 horses and my donkey and they all look lovely even though they are all living out with two of tem clipped.

Try it!


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (9 January 2009)

Black Oil Sunflower Seeds have given all 5 boys a fantastic winter coat and was only £18 for 15 kilos at our local feed supplier 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I feed 1 mug full a day and the pheasants love kicking over their poos for any left undigested


----------



## baily (9 January 2009)

outshine it is amazing and does not heat ours up


----------



## GT_02 (9 January 2009)

I've used Tesco's corn oil before, about a cup full a day does the job nicely on my 16hh boy.


----------



## Samcook (9 January 2009)

I'm another big fan of pink powder - it worked miracles on mine.


----------



## amandaco2 (9 January 2009)

bsunflower seeds
oil based feeds
a balancer- this is the least fattening option!


----------



## Hippona (9 January 2009)

Cherry show shine -from molli- chaff - high oil chaff to add to the nuts---makes the coat all shiny and gives good condition - fairly cheap too in compoarison to outshine/topspec


----------



## 1275gta (9 January 2009)

We sue Soya Oil and it has done an amazing job with all ours.


----------



## Theresa_F (9 January 2009)

For natives types (we have two youngsters - clydesdale and gypsy cob) they have:

Black sunflower seeds - for glossy coat and very hard feet.

Instant linseed - again for coat and as I only feed low cal fibre, to give them a few calories.

Brewer yeast - in spring/summer to prevent itching and again boosts the coat.

Seaweed is also good for glossy coats.

Finally once you have dealt with the inside, then you need to give a good groom to get the oils in the coat coming through and ideally some rugging to get a real show shine.

In summer, mine don't wear anything apart from fly rugs and live out, so to get that "rugged" show look, day before I bath, apply a lot of coat gloss, brush hard for a fair while to get coat really lying flat and put on a lycra suit with a light t/o rug - next day they look as if they have been rugged up for ages - this was shown to me by a top show producer.


----------



## kellyeaton (9 January 2009)

linseed oil!


----------



## chriscrogul (9 January 2009)

Definitely the BOSS, also helps stop colour fade in black horses!


----------



## PapaFrita (9 January 2009)

All of ours have fantastically shiny coats and all they get are oats and alfalfa. Gratuitious PF pic: 







She gets the same plus brewer's yeast


----------



## JamesL (9 January 2009)

try www.mushroommatrix.com

can be bought through www.equilabs.co.uk

would only need p3

you wont need another feed supplement you just use the matrix depending on your pony's health or level of training


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (9 January 2009)

I use Allen &amp; Page Quiet cubes - they contain oil but no extra fizz etc and they get a scoop of Formula 4 Feet to.


----------



## lannerch (9 January 2009)

micronised linseed is excellant, a cheap alternate to outshine.

 you already feed fibre cubes so your horse will already be getting vitamins and minerals in these, so I personally would feed a cup of micronised linseed as well.

£18 a 25kg bag over here, which lasts ages


----------



## suzysparkle (9 January 2009)

Baileys outshine. Absolutely fabulous stuff.

It's about £38 a bag but at a mug a day (all you need) it lasts 3 months so it's not that expensive.


----------



## rubyrumba (9 January 2009)

I'm another one for the cherry chaff! Show shine chaff. Can see my face in my horses coat!


----------



## wonkey_donkey (10 January 2009)

Copra meal has a very high oil content and fab for feet and coats.
It's a feed not a supplement BTW.


----------

